

Fascinating conversation with the LoseThos guy - javert
http://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/1aqdxn/temple_operating_system_v100_released/

======
javert
I am actually really relieved and happy to see that he's still doing
interesting technical work and capable of having good technical conversations.
I didn't realize that was the case.

This guy posts on HN all the time, but his posts get shadowed, because they're
just crazy babble.

He's schizophrenic, for those who don't know.

